# What are your favorite brushes?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I know that Chris Christensen brushes are prefered but if you aren't going to spend $32 on a brush which one would you get? If you'd get a slicker which one would you get?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I use pin brushes most of the time of my poodles. I have one I got at a dog show years ago, nothing I would call special really, but it does the job and has served me well. Personaly to me a brush is a brush in 90% of cases. Sure the CC ones are specialized and very nice to have but as far as just regualr brushes go I get whatever I come across. For a poodle that you're going to keep long I'd go for a pin brush, with metal pins that are long, not the short stubby ones. 

For a comb I like them to be the metal style no handle. All the better if they are coated and help reduce static. 

For slicker brushes
I both love and hate these 
http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Slicker-Brushes/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/47391.uts

like them because they are easier on the wrist due to being flexable, the green one is good for dematting. I hate them because the ones I have are double sided. They seem to have held up well, sometimes the pins on slicker brushes fall out and you have to replace the brush. The pins on these are faily long which is good for longer hair. I use them mostly on client dogs of various breeds to include poodles. I only use them on my poodles though if we have been lax with the pin brush routine and get a couple of matts. I'm not really growing a show coat out on either of them or anything so while I do spray the hair down I don't worry much about breakage right now, though I don't get much anyway.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Cool thanks! So would you use an oval, round, or T style pin brush?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Not $32... then no doubt about it, the double wide Les Poochs brush!
They are the best... 
Although so very expensive, I don't know one person who has bought one and said they are not happy they did it afterall.

But... I know you were meaning LESS than $32... slicker: I love the Doggie Man, by Miller Forge. If you find a good deal, pick up two!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Will do thanks!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have and adore the CHRIS CHRISTENSEN MARK 5VIII ROUND SLICKER BRUSH $34. I've bought many others but this is "Top dog" in my arsenel of brushes and combs. The other is a Mason Pearson boar bristle & nylon brush, pricey but worth every penny. Simply can't do without it for dematting. For combs, their are a few. Resco or CC. got to have nice log tooth combs for the thick long hear and can't do without a poodle comb and or a greyhound comb.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

I love my #1 All Systems pin brush. I have the one with the very long pins and it works fine for me. I bought it from Petedge and if I remember correctly, it was only about 14 dollars. I also have the smaller oval one for the puppy.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate to say it, but I'd spend the extra money for the CC brushes. I LOVE my pin brush.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Is there a website for these CC brushes? The slicker I have is really too big for my little guy. I'd like a brush with a smaller head. Any suggestions?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

www.cherrybrook.com for the CC brushes.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

You can also order directly from CC at www.chrissystems.com


----------

